# My first buck down!



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Okay, so let me start by saying this is my first year of deer hunting and I have loved it! Anyways, to get to the point. My buddy and I had the opportunity to head down to a cabin that I have access to that has a little over 100 acres. We hunted mostly evenings for about three days without seeing much. On our last evening we are hunting the corner of a field out of a double stand that has a path facing directly towards our stand coming out of the woods. Just before 5 my buddy nudges me and I look to my right and down the path to see a nice buck just staring at us. He stares for about 5 minutes then starts to work his way down the path towards us. As soon as he enters the field he is within 40 yards (my heart is pounding by this point and I'm just trying to stay calm)but I hold out as he is still coming straight for us. He makes it to about 20 yards and turns broadside (pretty much perfect). I let the arrow fly and make what I thought was a good shot. I was right, the nap did the job and we watched as he bolted into the woods and heard him crash to the ground. We gave him about 30 minutes and headed inside to warm up. After another 20 we headed out and quickly found the blood trail. Followed the trail about 50 yards when we found him piled up. I was stoked to say the least. It was a great first experience hunting as I'm now addicted!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice story and great first deer. Now you are hooked for good.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Dude congrats! That's a great first deer!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thats a great first deer! Congrats!


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

great deer!!!! when that "rush" of seeing a deer stops, find something else to do. welcome to the club son.
tagalong


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys. It was a great and interesting experience!


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Beautiful first deer. Congrats.


----------



## fishgig (Mar 14, 2010)

Awesome buck! Welcome to the brotherhood of deer hunters!


----------



## WATER FOX (May 7, 2008)

CONGRATS and patience pays off ! MOST would not have even been out .Good job nice BUCK !!!I love hunting when there is SNOW on the ground..What part of Ohio??


----------



## joete1218 (Jan 19, 2016)

Congratulations brother! Welcome to the addiction that is bowhunting! There is just nothing like it....getting connected to your roots as an apex predator. Awesome deer too!


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

WATER FOX said:


> CONGRATS and patience pays off ! MOST would not have even been out .Good job nice BUCK !!!I love hunting when there is SNOW on the ground..What part of Ohio??


Down in southeastern ohio.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

That's awesome.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Nice deer. Congrats


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats! And great job. Especially not moving in on him to quickly.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks guys I really appreciate it!


----------



## danielboone214 (Jan 23, 2016)

Congrats your hooked now. Nothin' like kill'n them with a bow.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Great job on the first buck man!!!! Only a few more days left for us other guys to get it done hopefully!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

let me say congrats also. I remember my 1st yr deer hunting like it was yesterday. but there is a couple of buts. 1st I was gun hunting and 2nd I had a few does come out of the swamp on the 1st day of my hunt. so on the 2nd day I ventured down in the swamp to the river and climbed up a tree. I got my buck about 9:30 in the morning. he was a 10 pointer but with shorter tines than yours. but I was so excited when I found my deer and he had 10 points. I was hunting with 2 friends that was hunting near by. so I started yelling at them that I had a 10 pointer. not thinking that I was ruining the rest of the morning hunt for them, LOL. but they were great guys and didn't complain but drug my deer out while I went after the van. I had to wade the river and was soaking wet, LOL.

no matter what you get in the future you'll always remember this one as the best.
sherman


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Great first buck! Way to stick with it


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Fantastic! Very nice main frame 10 with some kickers. Pretty, pretty deer. Having him full shoulder mounted?


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

ML1187 said:


> Fantastic! Very nice main frame 10 with some kickers. Pretty, pretty deer. Having him full shoulder mounted?


Thanks! I'm actually going with the euro mount route. I've always been a big fan of the way they look.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

wallen34 said:


> Thanks! I'm actually going with the euro mount route. I've always been a big fan of the way they look.


Me too man on my deer I killed this year ! Can't wait to see what he looks like finished ! 
Guys told me I was crazy for not mounting but I thick Euros are wicked man. Who you using ?


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

ML1187 said:


> Me too man on my deer I killed this year ! Can't wait to see what he looks like finished !
> Guys told me I was crazy for not mounting but I thick Euros are wicked man. Who you using ?


I found a local guy who is going to clean it up for me and then one of my buddies is making the wood cutout for the back.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice first day. Congratulations.


----------



## jmartinez (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice buck!! Congrats!!


----------

